

$335,906 Is The Price Of The Constitution - bretpiatt
http://www.eurasiareview.com/opinion/opinion/9905-335906-is-the-price-of-the-constitution

======
jackolas
The author thinks Obama is a liberal? He's hardly a progressive. The main
issue I have with this really is that I as a member of the hodge-podge that is
the American left am being thrown in with the corporate Democrats who didn't
see issue in not providing a baseline insurance when requiring the public to
carry it.

~~~
borism
don't read too much into what he thinks about Obama:

Daniel Greenfield: "Obama's Plan to Destroy Israel"
[http://israelinsider.net/forum/topics/daniel-greenfield-
obam...](http://israelinsider.net/forum/topics/daniel-greenfield-obamas-plan)

Daniel Greenfield: "Obama’s White House is Falling Down"
<http://www.canadafreepress.com/index.php/article/11866>

etc.

------
Jach
What's worse, the fact that politicians are bought, or the fact that they're
so cheap?

------
borism
is the [Internet Censorship] added to make this BS somehow relevant to HN?

I'm flagging it nonetheless.

